# Uses for vacuum cleaner parts?



## Vera (Aug 22, 2003)

I have a vacuum cleaner that's been falling apart for a while and is beyond duct-taping now. I offered the parts on the Barter Board, but no takers. So, since I'm loath to just throw the whole thing away, tell me - can I make any use of the parts myself, especially of the motor? Any ideas appreciated.


----------



## Cosmic (Jan 19, 2005)

There are tons of websites for converting old vacuum cleaners.

Some well known uses are:

1. Food blenders

2. Small lawnmowers

3. Motorized brooms

4. Many old Kirby's have been converted into usable AK-47's.


----------



## Vera (Aug 22, 2003)

Ok, I just searched a good 30 pages of links for "converting old vacuum cleaners", "vacuum cleaner conversions", and plain "old vacuum cleaners". Found some links to musical instruments, forges and bombs.

Obviously, I'm not using the right search terms, LOL! Can you give me a hint what I need to search for?

TIA!


----------



## Blu3duk (Jun 2, 2002)

many folks use old vaccumm cleaners for blowers on a forge or foundry in metal work. the motors are great at running at very high RPMs and are fairly strong for their size...... 

A person is only limited by imagination and necessity.

William


----------



## moopups (May 12, 2002)

Cosmic's suggestions appear to be dry humor to me.


----------



## Vera (Aug 22, 2003)

If Cosmic's suggestions are dry humor, I don't get it, as usual  It's already been established ad nauseum that I fall for anything and everything, so maybe you're right. Who knows. It's not important.

I'll probably stick the vacuum cleaner in the crawl space until I come across some project that needs a strong little motor.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

I save the nuts,bolts,springs and cords.

BooBoo


----------



## Cosmic (Jan 19, 2005)

Yup, always save the parts. The cords are usually good because they are so long. 

By attaching a micro filter and cutting down the flow, they can be turned into Super Vac's that can suck up any spilled dry humor that may get loose. They will not function to caputure dry humidity that one gentleman wanted in another thread. :no: 

The brushes on the motor can be useful if the proper size for replacement on other motors. Other than that can also be used as small boat anchors, clubs to kill snakes or scrap inputs to steel mills.


----------

